# Buyer beware of seller tanno



## Mungthetard (Jun 3, 2014)

Quick and to the point since I'm pretty pissed right now I sent tanno a member of the cabe 90.00 dollars for a delta rocket ray and after emailing him repeatedly with no response after 2 months the first month he gave me a bunch of excuses as to why he hadn't been able to log into his paypal so I gave him the benefit of the doubt well It took a month to get him to even say he sent it then after another month I'm still without the long awaited package I'm taking steps in the resolution center but since it's now 45 days past and no tracking number I'm hoping I can get my funds back so just to let you all know don't make the same mistake I feel I've made have a great day cabers 
loop


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jun 3, 2014)

I have not bought anything from him, but sold him a few things, and the transactions were smooth. It took a while for the stuff to get there as he was in the netherlands.  I am guessing this is the same person?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mungthetard (Jun 3, 2014)

Rusty2wheels said:


> I have not bought anything from him, but sold him a few things, and the transactions were smooth. It took a while for the stuff to get there as he was in the netherlands.  I am guessing this is the same person?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes same guy I have also bought a tank from him but he didn't give a tracking number and hasn't replied to two weeks of emails


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 4, 2014)

I attempted to sell him something a few months back, but communication was difficult with him (work issue?), and he was not able to answer for a few days each time so I nixed the deal.

Darcie


----------



## RustyK (Jun 4, 2014)

*3%*

Always pay the 3% fees on paypal, you have 45 days to pull the refund trigger if nothing arrives. If it arrives after you get your refund, resend payment.


----------



## Mungthetard (Jun 4, 2014)

RustyK said:


> Always pay the 3% fees on paypal, you have 45 days to pull the refund trigger if nothing arrives. If it arrives after you get your refund, resend payment.



I paid the 3% he gave many excuses as to not being able to log in paypal I was not aware of the 45 days till last night now I'm working with Paypal with all the emails he DID send I will not conduct any more transactions from overseas


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 4, 2014)

I bought a reflector from him, and it took a couple of inquiries and about four months to finally get it.
He was in Germany at that time, so I expected a delay, because international shipments are always slow no matter how small the package.
The first try appearantly got lost in the mail, so to his credit, he agreed to ship another one, which I did eventually get.
If I had it to do all over again, I would have bought the same reflector from Bicyclebones.
Dans the man!


----------



## RustyK (Jun 4, 2014)

I've shipped smaller items to France, Germany, UK etc. First class usually gets there around 2 - 2 1/2 weeks. The following are some crazy thoughts. Ship asap, double check the addresses, SEND THE BUYER THE TRACKING#.

I'm getting lots of promises on something I bought and my refund finger is getting itchy. Repeatedly asked for the tracking, am told he will send it, never get it. I'll give the benefit of the doubt until day 44, then it's refund time!


----------



## Mungthetard (Jun 4, 2014)

*Buyers beware tannos new name Huipba's*

I was told that the one whom ripped me off of 90.00 new name is Huipba's
and was online last night if ur doing business with him I'd get my refund ASAP


----------



## Riadoo (Jun 4, 2014)

*Tanno AKA Hiupa's - Please come forward and resolve!!*

This user is also Huipba's.  We went thru a year search for the perfect tank on the Murray Fleetline that Loop needed and after relentless searching I found it here thru tanno,paid, hit a bumpy road but within a reasonable time frame considering international and customs shipping we got that tank!!!  I dont understand!! This  is quite disturbing and I ask will the REAL SLIM SHADY PLEASE STAND UP????


----------



## Mungthetard (Jun 5, 2014)

Didn't think id have to go as far as sending all tannos info to the FBI for fraud , but thats my option as PayPal has instructed ,,,,,,crazy


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 5, 2014)

Mungthetard said:


> Didn't think id have to go as far as sending all tannos info to the FBI for fraud , but thats my option as PayPal has instructed ,,,,,,crazy




And what good would that do? The FBI will go after someone overseas?


----------



## vincev (Jun 5, 2014)

I believe in buying in the continental 48 states.I live near the center of the country so if I get pissed off enough I will drive to the sellers front door.


----------



## Boris (Jun 5, 2014)

vincev said:


> I believe in buying in the continental 48 states.I live near the center of the country so if I get pissed off enough I will drive to the sellers front door.




All you have is my PO box.


----------



## vincev (Jun 5, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> All you have is my PO box.




In your case I would just wait till I saw an idiot walk in.


----------



## Mungthetard (Jun 6, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> And what good would that do? The FBI will go after someone overseas?



And that's what I was thinking I'm jyst following there so called protocol there are no real options for me as they explained it so this is for all who need that one part to finish a bike u have 45 days not 180 if international read the rules and tanno if u needed 90 bucks that bad it's all yours chump I don't like to lose money but I'm not hurting for it either so with that said. Go eff urself !!!
have a great day cabers
loop


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 6, 2014)

I have had 2 good deals with Tanno.

Both times were fine.

I know somebody who knows him too, who lives in the same town.  He's a Caber too - Ronald.

He collects motorcycles as far as I know - and a few bikes here and there.


----------



## Mungthetard (Jun 6, 2014)

babyjesus said:


> I have had 2 good deals with Tanno.
> 
> Both times were fine.
> 
> ...



I also had one good deal with tanno but for some reason this time he has not answered any emails in over three weeks and it is been a two month process so I give him credit for the first one but not this one and if this is just late on it I getting here I will definitely take everything back but I have no tracking number and no other way to getting touch with him I think I was patient before I desided to post this and hope it helps others in the process


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 6, 2014)

Mungthetard said:


> I also had one good deal with tanno but for some reason this time he has not answered any emails in over three weeks and it is been a two month process so I give him credit for the first one but not this one and if this is just late on it I getting here I will definitely take everything back but I have no tracking number and no other way to getting touch with him I think I was patient before I desided to post this and hope it helps others in the process




I totally understand you - I would be very frustrated too.  Sometimes things just go bad and long time good sellers just lose the plot, something happens - who knows, but then they don't tell anyone or write to anyone or refund anyone and it's over for them.

He should have written to explain what went wrong and if life is complicated or some such thing the right thing to do is tell people that you have issues and will return and resolve as promptly as possible.  This happened I believe with another caber -  widpanic - just went off the rails but he really should have said something.  Even if I was in a terrible situation, if I could use the internet, I would notify people to sit tight while I try to sort things out.  I guess some people have different priorities.

Either way I understand your choice to post it here.  It's a crappy situation and you need to let people know so making this thread is legitimate - I wouldn't know into which forum I should post a thread like this.  It's an age old problem though, which will come up again and again.

Either way I hope your situation gets resolved quick time.  I'll write to Ronald now and tell him that people are looking for Tanno and to please tell him.

Do you have his private email?  If not PM me because I do, I will give it to you.

Good luck.


----------



## Mungthetard (Jun 6, 2014)

babyjesus said:


> I totally understand you - I would be very frustrated too.  Sometimes things just go bad and long time good sellers just lose the plot, something happens - who knows, but then they don't tell anyone or write to anyone or refund anyone and it's over for them.
> 
> He should have written to explain what went wrong and if life is complicated or some such thing the right thing to do is tell people that you have issues and will return and resolve as promptly as possible.  This happened I believe with another caber -  widpanic - just went off the rails but he really should have said something.  Even if I was in a terrible situation, if I could use the internet, I would notify people to sit tight while I try to sort things out.  I guess some people have different priorities.
> 
> ...



Thanks paypal has also sent him a email stating that this is not tolerated and he needs to respond with a email explaining him self or a tracking number and it took 2 days and 3 paypal people before we even got to this point but no one can b1tch like Maria so kutos to you Maria


----------



## supper15fiets (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi,
I will make a visit to him next weeki live in the same city, i will ask him about this,
I am not happy to because it is also mine hobby, and this way we getting a bad name here in
The netherlands, but if you think all people are the same over here then your world is very small!
I am a die hard collector and repect the trust of people also if they live on the otherside of the ocean.
So i wil make the the trip for you what is up,i will keep you updated!


----------



## Mungthetard (Jun 7, 2014)

babyjesus said:


> I totally understand you - I would be very frustrated too.  Sometimes things just go bad and long time good sellers just lose the plot, something happens - who knows, but then they don't tell anyone or write to anyone or refund anyone and it's over for them.
> 
> He should have written to explain what went wrong and if life is complicated or some such thing the right thing to do is tell people that you have issues and will return and resolve as promptly as possible.  This happened I believe with another caber -  widpanic - just went off the rails but he really should have said something.  Even if I was in a terrible situation, if I could use the internet, I would notify people to sit tight while I try to sort things out.  I guess some people have different priorities.
> 
> ...



I'm having all emails and the pay pay completed transaction posted tonight and the email from him where he said to send the payment and all his  response to my last 3 emails why finally answer me???? He says he never received any payment after I showed him all the proof  ur a POS TANNO AND IM HAVING MARIA POST IT ON THE CABE TONIGHT have a nice day cabers
LOOP


----------



## Riadoo (Jun 7, 2014)

*Cleared payment -confirmed*


----------



## Mungthetard (Jun 9, 2014)

Monday  bump


----------



## Riadoo (Jun 10, 2014)

Bump!! Bump!!


----------



## Mungthetard (Jun 10, 2014)

Im gonna make sure everyone knows about this sellerView attachment 154997View attachment 154998


----------



## Mungthetard (Jun 10, 2014)

supper15fiets said:


> Hi,
> I will make a visit to him next weeki live in the same city, i will ask him about this,
> I am not happy to because it is also mine hobby, and this way we getting a bad name here in
> The netherlands, but if you think all people are the same over here then your world is very small!
> ...



Ronald 
please do that and let him know about this post and the proof is above he says he didn't get it paypal says he did the receipt is in plain view and confirmed in the pic and with over 1200 views and no reply from him at least on here seals his guilt 
loop


----------



## Mungthetard (Jun 12, 2014)

here's the email saying thanks it goes out tommorow your guilty ass stole my money!!! Im not ordering anything from overseas again .... Ur a dick tanno


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 13, 2014)

Mungthetard said:


> here's the email saying thanks it goes out tommorow your guilty ass stole my money!!! Im not ordering anything from overseas again .... Ur a dick tanno




Well don't not order anything from overseas again.

Just because he is overseas doesn't mean much of anything if he didn't send it to begin with.

It could just as easily been somebody within your country.

It's amazing the xenophobia that lies so close to the surface that it pops out unwarranted in the blink of an eye.

Having said that I still do get that you are pissed off - I'm just being nit picky because I'm from 'overseas' and all 

If he didn't send it then that's terrible and made worse by the fact he said he _was_ sending it.

If it was a postal issue then your comment would have made a little more sense although I'd probably suggest that 'overseas' means so many different places it's not helpful to generalize.

But I have a feeling, in part from personal experience with Tanno, that the postal service in the Netherlands is perfectly good.

And btw, for the record, the Swiss post is easily the quickest and best there is!  Ha!  Take that!


----------



## Mungthetard (Jun 13, 2014)

babyjesus said:


> Well don't not order anything from overseas again.
> 
> Just because he is overseas doesn't mean much of anything if he didn't send it to begin with.
> 
> ...



Blink of an eye have u read any of this?!!!! DID TOU LOSE ANY MONEY IN THIS DEAL I think not well I have gotten thing faster from china in a week maybe you should reread he said he never got the money but I posted the reciept wtf I'm not waiting on a package he ripped me off stalled me for the 45 days fudge him !!! And u think I'm talking about the Swiss mail what the fudge! Is wrong with you !


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 13, 2014)

Mungthetard said:


> Blink of an eye have u read any of this?!!!! DID TOU LOSE ANY MONEY IN THIS DEAL I think not well I have gotten thing faster from china in a week maybe you should reread he said he never got the money but I posted the reciept wtf I'm not waiting on a package he ripped me off stalled me for the 45 days fudge him !!!




Why are you shouting?

Methinks it's you didn't read anything I wrote properly.

That's okay, but you missed the fact that I think he screwed you over pretty badly and I'd be pissed too.

Yes, I have read the whole thread and I even commented earlier on.  I am also the one who got Ronald on the case to find him over there in the Netherlands.

SO WHY DONT YOU DO YOURSELF A FAVOUR AND READ before you shout.


----------



## Mungthetard (Jun 13, 2014)

I am pissed and yeah I skimmed your post I'm just so mad about the fact tanno ripped me off  someone needs to get his IP address and bann him at least try . I can always make more money tanno u suck


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 13, 2014)

Mungthetard said:


> I am pissed and yeah I skimmed your post I'm just so mad about the fact tanno ripped me off  someone needs to get his IP address and bann him at least try . I can always make more money tanno u suck




Yeah I totally understand how you feel over it actually.

It's easy enough for him to be banned regardless ip but he could always rejoin under a different name.

IP address logging would mean being able to block his computer/router.  He'd have to use another computer as well as diff name, email, paypal too I guess - alot of effort really.  

I also notice that when people are banned, ie: have 'banned' under their name instead of various other things like 'St Lactose the Tolerant' or 'Cruisin' on my '38 Autocycle Deluxe' they can still browse and comment on here anyway - or so it seemed a few months ago when I last noticed a banned person commenting.

Hope you can get some repayment in some form or other.  Shame paypal can't pay it.  I'm suprised they can't actually, I thought they had full on insurance for these situations.  My friend had his account hacked and money spent - but they refunded him a month later.  But the situation was different in that the hacker was somewhere in Vietnam so I guess paypal could easily deduce it couldn't possibly have been him.

Anyway, if you are pursuing this, good luck.  

I'm sure Scott will ban him for stealing.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 13, 2014)

this name calling and over-extended complaint is ridiculous, we're hearing one side of the story. Even if he did not ship and you lost $90 there is no penalty against the cabe to warrant banning.
It's just $90, price of a good lunch.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 13, 2014)

Honestly I've had a few problems with paypal saying the money was transferred but in reality got stuck in between somewhere. .. ie I sent my mom money through PayPal and she never got it..paypal said it was completed but it wasn't. ..it finally went into her Account 1 month after paypal had said it had....

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyK (Jun 17, 2014)

*Boo hoo*

Stop crying like a schoolgirl, it's boring.


----------



## Honestherman (Jun 18, 2014)

*PayPal*

Maybe there is still a real excuse for him on this deal. This long Blackballing thread may be uncalled for.
I had a problem with PayPal on international Deals. They sent a little email that I did not catch. I had to claim the money from PayPal and have it transferred into my account. It just sat in limbo until I claimed then there was an money exchange rate. I was upset but it was my fault not the other person.
I see in your situation Tanno paid the transaction fee. Which is only right, for him to get the money transferred into HIS account.
I just shake my head and refuse to purchase anything from any seller who sells on these sites for free and then asks the buyer to pay them an additional 2.8 percent on sales. Then they even ask people to send it as to a friend.
On a ninety dollar purchase that is about two dollars and fifty cents. Nothing to even be concerned about if I were the seller. 

I hope this transaction works out for you. The only productive thing is to be in contact with him or PayPal, But I do not think that PayPal will stand behind International transactions. That is a Grey area for everyone.
I wish you the best on your deal


----------

